# need help with wiring wiper motor



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I just picked this motor up from american science and surplus. I cant figure out how to wire it. From searching it appears to be a ford freestyle rear wiper motor. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

here is a better picture of the plug


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't help with exact info. Though it looks like the speed/interval/timer/return to 'stowed' position circuitry is built into the green circuit on the motor, and likely run by sending different signals through that 8 pin connector. You may or may not want all that. If you just want to make the motor turn, you might give a shot at putting voltage directly to those two silver contacts/traces coming from the motor.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

well got it to work, I did try connecting power to the 2 pins just above the motor housing, no luck. I tried pretty much every combination of pins with no luck. Ended up removing the circuit board and connecting directly to the 2 pins above the motor housing and now it works. From research I did, its the rear wiper motor and light assembly for a Ford Freestar. The circuit board also controls the wash fluid pump and some how they are interconnected/dependant on the board.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

One piece of advice someone gave me when wiring a wiper motor, be careful that your "new" wiring does not bypass a grounding feature and energize the casing by accident. A simple ohm/volt meter chck should verify it's safe.

Congradulations on getting it to work!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Warrant2000 said:


> One piece of advice someone gave me when wiring a wiper motor, be careful that your "new" wiring does not bypass a grounding feature and energize the casing by accident. A simple ohm/volt meter chck should verify it's safe.
> 
> Congradulations on getting it to work!


Thanks for the advice, I will check that out tonight.


----------

